# Happy Veterans Day



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Happy Veterans day to all that have and are serving.
OH and a BIG *THANK YOU*I am leaving shortly to take my 87 year old dad to a observance at SUU dedicated to the WWII vets. My dad served throughout europe in transportation, he was involved with the Red Ball Express and The White Ball Express.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Salute


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would also like to thank all of the Veterans and current military folks for all their sacrifices.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks to all living, deceased, MIA and KIA. And a great big thank you to Dean G. Winters, my wifes grandfather. He passed two days before I was supposed to meet him unfortunately. He was one hell of a man! He joined the marines and was selected as one of "Carlsons Raiders" then fought in every major battle until taking 5 rounds on Iwo Jima. He never once complained or let his disability get the better of him. Wish I had the chance to meet you, RIP!

http://www.historynet.com/marine-vetera ... -atoll.htm
http://www.usmcraiders.com/2ndann/2ndra ... kinpt1.htm
http://worldwar2history.info/Guadalcana ... alion.html (Warning: detailed graphic descriptions of the ugliness involved when at war in this link)


----------



## potatosRgr8 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would like to thank all veterans. I think all veterans should get this day off and I feel like lobbying for it or something because most of my friends worked on this day.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A belated thank you to all Vets and those currently serving our country. My father was a Vet of WWII and Korea. Navy Chief from 1938 to 1958. He was very passionate about his war experience and fighting in the Pacific theater. He lost many friends on ships. My wifes Uncle was a servivor of the Batan Death March in the Phillippeans (SP). My Father in law was in the Army and my Step-father in law was in the Navy. All great men that served their country. Please take the time to thank a Vet when you see them proudly wearing a cap or jacket. GOD Bless America.


----------

